# Live View Focus Detection



## Picare (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using a 5Dmark II and II with a Canon 600mm x1.4 or x2 on a panoramic head.
I use DSLR Remote pro or Eos Utility with scripting to use the live view focus.

Unfortunalely, DSLR Remote Pro, EosUtility and the Canon SDK are not providing a feed back on the Focus. I am uable to know if the focus is set or not!

At this time, i send the focus order to DSLR Remote Pro, (ctrl + f), wait 3 seconds, and shoot (F8). I would like to speed up the process because most of time, it is focused in 0.5s, but for some hard cases (white surfaces withouot texture, sky), it takes 5s or much more to do it!

DSLR answer me there is any feed back in the DSK theey are using, Canon SDK says me the same thing...

I'v got one thing: when it's focused, the camera sounds "Bip Bip". This Bip is not in the speaker connector, not in the usb. You can just hear it when you'r close to the camera...

Any idea? 

thank you,

Pierre


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2013)

Set the focus to Quick Mode in Canon Utilities, its set to live AF by default. When you click the "on" button, the mirror will go up, Autofocus, and return.
Set the focus point to spot or surround, it is much faster.
. You can only do this with the 1.4X TC. Set it to spot and it is faster. The center spot turns green after it has focused in all the modes but automatic.

With the 2X TC, you are at f11, so live AF will be very slow. The center box turns green when the lens is focused.

I don't have DSLR Remote pro here with me in my office, but as I recall, its a similar situation.

In either event, its pretty slow and only useful for still subjects, not for moving ones.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With the 2X TC, you are at f11, so live AF will be very slow. The center box turns green when the lens is focused.



An f/4 lens (like the 600mm with a 2x TC is f/8. Live View AF will still be slow, but assuming a typo by the OP (5Dmark II and II is really a 5DII and a 5DIII), the 5DIII with the latest firmware can do phase AF (Quick AF in Live View) with the 600/4 + 2x, using the center AF point.


----------

